# USDA revises plant hardiness zones



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

For the first time since 1990 the USDA revised the plant hardiness zones for the US. Click on the USDA link in the article and enter your zip code or look on the color coded map to find your new zone. I see that I am in 7a now.









Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...s-map_2-ar21828


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like I'm a 7b


----------

